# Deer Crossing Arrows a normal archers Review...



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Can't wait to see your shooting test. I'll think you'll be as happy as yours as I am with mine. Did he send them with the Fusion-X vanes? The 3" ones with the shield design?


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah he sure did and I love the look of them. Performance will be determined after I get some time sending them down range. First time with these type and style of vanes. At this price point there is no reason anyone cant have a complete zombie killing type arsenal of arrows at their disposal. Joking of course but its very doable now. =-)


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep. FYI, they only offer that vane on the Custom Select stuff. I shot mine yesterday at 60 and 80 yards.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Pretty awesome review for not even field testing them yet! You'll be even more impressed when you start shooting, no doubt!


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

You can tell Quality out of the box just by look at how they are built and stress testing the shafts. Im sure I will have even more good things to say once I shoot them. The Obsession Addiction should be delivered today. Cannot wait =)


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words!!
We should have the new Fusion-X in 2" very soon


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I've heard about these but hadn't found the website yet. I was thinking they would be great for flinging at geese.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

http://deercrossingarchery.com/

Now you can find them the easy way lol


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

bartman said:


> Thanks for the kind words!!
> We should have the new Fusion-X in 2" very soon


My pleasure Bart. Love the Arrows I should finally be able to get out this weekend and get to shooting them. Cant wait.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow I guess we're going to check this out real soon. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

I bought a dozen arrows from Deer Crossing two weeks ago. I had a similar experience: ordered late late Friday night, sent on Saturday, arrows on my doorstep Tuesday. 

I have shot my arrows, and I am very happy with their performance. They consistently fly right where the bow is pointed and are very accurate provided I am doing what I am supposed to do.

I will be buying more for myself, and will be buying a dozen for my wife, who is getting into the sport.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm super excited for their TARGET and SD hunter release!


----------



## huntertibbs (Jan 13, 2013)

I had a question about their arrows and sent in an email late last night, I figured with it being Memorial weekend it would be at least Tuesday before I got a response. I had my answer today (Sunday), I am very impressed with their customer service and will definitely be ordering some based on that and the reviews I've seen here.


----------

